# Neuer Monitor zum zocken



## Jaze92 (12. November 2014)

Guten Abend liebe Com, ich habe mir vor einigen Wochen einen neuen Pc zugelegt

Intel Xeon E3-1231v3
Sapphire Vapor-X Tri-X 290 OC
8gb ram

und spiele zurzeit auf 1360x760 Auflösung. 24 Zoll sollten es sein, finde ich zum zocken
Kapital ca. 300€

Viel Dank im Voraus


----------



## Erwin97 (12. November 2014)

Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser Monitor ist sehr empfehlenswert. 

Welche Spiele werden gezockt?


----------



## 50inchSelfsuck (12. November 2014)

Erwin97 schrieb:


> Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Dieser Monitor ist sehr empfehlenswert.
> 
> Welche Spiele werden gezockt?


 
Hier ist noch der "Test"(naja?) auf Prad PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2434-BK


----------



## Chinaquads (12. November 2014)

Richtig, was wird gezockt, nicht jeder will 300 € für nur nen Full HD Monitor ausgeben.


----------



## Frontline25 (12. November 2014)

Sicher das es 24 zoll seien sollen ^^? 
Perfect Pixel x Star DP2710LED 2560x1440 Samsung PLS 27" Monitor "Glossy" | eBay
wäre 27 zoll und hat eine 2560x1440 ger auflösung, ich besitze ihn selber und kann mich nicht beschweren ^^ (Hatte nichtmal eine perfekt pixel garantie drauf (no dead pixel) und hab keine fehler)
349,9 doller = 280.94 € (wenn der zoll nichts sagt) 
hmm sie wurden teurer, damals kosteten sie noch 279 doller
(Und ps= ein 23 zoll hd bildschirm für 280 O.o, ist das net etwas sehr teuer?)

Ps: Test von The Tek https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlVbGcv0g-g#t=221


----------



## Jaze92 (12. November 2014)

zb Titanfall, Diablo3. In Zukunft dann noch Assassins Creed Unity und GTA 5


----------



## Jaze92 (12. November 2014)

Achja und 144hz wäre schon schön


----------



## Frontline25 (12. November 2014)

Du bist dir sicher, dass du 144 hz brauchst o.o?
und den x-star kann man glaub ich übertakten, dort springen dann je nach qualität 80-140 hz raus


----------



## Erwin97 (12. November 2014)

Ich kann mich Frontline nur anschließen. 

Ein 144hz Monitor lohnt sich nur, wenn man fast ausschließlich Ego-Shooter spielt. In anderen Spielen wird man kaum einen Unterschied feststellen.

Zugegebenermaßen ist der Eizo relativ teuer für einen Full-HD Monitor.

Jedoch muss man auch sagen, dass man hier einen qualitativ sehr hochwertigen Monitor bekommt. Gute Farbdarstellung und schnelle Reaktionszeiten in einem Monitor vereint. 

Der vorgeschlagene Koreaner wäre natürlich auch eine Überlegung wert. Man muss sich aber der Risiken bewusst sein.


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

50inchSelfsuck schrieb:


> Hier ist noch der "Test"(naja?) auf Prad PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2434-BK



Was hast du bitteschön gegen den Test? 

Wenn du von allem was zockst, dann nimm ne Dell U2414H oder wenn du es dir leisten willst, den Eizo FS2434. 
Von den Koreamonitoren halte ich garnichts, zuviele Nachteile bei zuwenig Vorteilen.


----------



## Frontline25 (12. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Was hast du bitteschön gegen den Test?
> 
> Wenn du von allem was zockst, dann nimm ne Dell U2414H oder wenn du es dir leisten willst, den Eizo FS2434.
> Von den Koreamonitoren halte ich garnichts, zuviele Nachteile bei zuwenig Vorteilen.


 Nachteile die wären? die 8 ms sinkunden reaktionszeit bemerke ich nicht, ich hab kein light bleeding und kein einzigen deadpixel.
Der monitor wurde von korea aus geliefert 1.Tag = Verpackung wird vorbereitet ... 2Tag = alaska .. 3tag bei mir zuhause 
Mir selbst ist noch nichts schlechtes an ihn aufgefallen


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Keine Höhenverstellung, kein OSD, ein wackliger Fuss, schlechte Garantie und teilweise hoher Inputlag.


----------



## Frontline25 (12. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Keine Höhenverstellung, kein OSD, ein wackliger Fuss, schlechte Garantie und teilweise hoher Inputlag.


Ok höhenverstellung gibt es nicht, osd? , wackliger fuß ? .. nun sollange man nicht mit der hand dran geht und wackelt steht er bei mir still, garantie = 1 jahr und ich habe berichte darüber gehört, dass man einfach nur ein foto oder mehrere und eine erklärung abgeben muss ohne ihn zurückzuschicken und bekommt einen neuen
Inputlag ist keiner vorhanden/spür ich nicht

Ps: beide kosten 280 euro circa. 23 zoll gegen 27 und 1920x1080 gegen 2560x1440, 60 hz gegen 60-140 hz 
Gab es nicht ein kompletten sammelthread hier im forum?


----------



## JoM79 (12. November 2014)

Ja den gibt.
Die Hertzzahlen garantiert dir keiner und 1 Jahr Garantie ist ja wohl ein schlechter Scherz.
Ich habe bei Eizo 5 Jahre mit Vor-Ort-Service.


----------



## Jaze92 (13. November 2014)

Der Eizo FG2421-BK ist noch besser, right?


----------



## Atent123 (13. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Der Eizo FG2421-BK ist noch besser, right?


 
Solange du nicht sehr viel FPS spielst ist TN nicht so der Renner.


----------



## Jaze92 (13. November 2014)

Der ist aber kein TN o.O


----------



## Atent123 (13. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Der ist aber kein TN o.O


 
Va ist quasie TN nur mit besserer Schwarzdarstellung.


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Va ist quasie TN nur mit besserer Schwarzdarstellung.


 
Ääähhh, nein bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Atent123 (13. November 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ääähhh, nein bei weitem nicht.


 
Dan belehre mich Sensay (oder wie man das schreibt).


----------



## JoM79 (13. November 2014)

VA ist eine ganz andere Technologie als TN.
Hier mal kurz die Beschreibungen:
VA
TN

Im kurzem:
VA ist in seiner neuesten Ausbaustufe AMVA+ nicht mehr wirklich langsame als TN, bietet dabei aber bessere Blickwinkel und einen wesentlich besseren Kontrast.
Zudem hat man eigentlich keine Probleme mit Lichthöfen und die Farben sind meist besser.
Die Nachteile sind, dass es zu Aufhellungen zum Rand hin kommen kann, Kontrastabfall bei seitlicher Betrachtung und es gibt nur einen VA mit mehr als 60Hz.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Dan belehre mich Sensay (oder wie man das schreibt).



Google es doch einfach.  Woher kommt deine Annahme das TN gleich VA mit besseren Schwarzwerten ist?  Die Blickwinkelstabilität und Farbreinheit ist weitaus besser als alle mir bekannten TN Bildschirme (gibt sicher Ausnahmen) die es auf dem Markt gibt. 

Nutzte selber einen 2-3Jahre alten benq2750hm (VA) für die Konsole,  welche heute mit einem ASUS VN279qlb angeschlossen wird (AMVA+) , da mich der ASUS VS278Q,  den ich gratis vor 2 Monaten bekommen habe,  mich mit TN nicht überzeugen konnte. 

Viel zu hell,  nicht überzeugend bei Betrachtung aus anderen Winkel als von Vorne und der Schwarzwert ist eine Katastrophe, da macht VA eine deutlich bessere Form. 

Da kann man die Vorteile von TN Monitoren durch CRT Röhrenmonitore ersetzen. Man bekommt richtige Schwarzwerte,  ist Retro und für den Hardcorezocker Fps Spieler ein Muss 

Ausserdem schreibt man es Sensei


----------



## Atent123 (13. November 2014)

Und wie schlägt sich VA im Vergleich zu IPS?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

Bitte lies dir das hier mal durch.


----------



## Jaze92 (14. November 2014)

also wäre der Eizo FG2421 schon spitze? Oder gibts noch bessere vom Bild etc her?


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

Vom Bild her wird der LG 24GM77 sehr wahrscheinlich besser sein und auch von der Geschwindigkeit,
Was mich persönlich halt stört, ist dass Schwarz nie ganz Schwarz ist.
Das hat man halt nur bei VA.


----------



## buggs001 (14. November 2014)

24" + FHD + 144Hz - Bitteschön, der hier sollte dieser ganz gut sein... 
BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (14. November 2014)

Naja, da würde ich doch eher zum LG 24GM77 greifen.


----------



## Jaze92 (15. November 2014)

Wollte den LG 24GM77 dann auch nehmen, habe aber ein großes Manko in einem Test gelesen. Unzwar soll der Standfuss sehr unstabil und wakelig sein.


----------



## Zerfall385 (15. November 2014)

Wenn du noch nicht bestellt hast, warte. Ich bekomme meinen (LG 24GM77) am Montag und dann kann ich dir sagen ob es wirklich so ist


----------



## JoM79 (15. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Wollte den LG 24GM77 dann auch nehmen, habe aber ein großes Manko in einem Test gelesen. Unzwar soll der Standfuss sehr unstabil und wakelig sein.


 
Bei Prad steht genau das Gegenteil.
Zitat aus dem Test:
_Selbst bei etwas festerem Wackeln hält der Bildschirm an seiner Position fest._


----------



## Jaze92 (15. November 2014)

"Einziges Manko des LG 24GM77-B: Der instabile und etwas billig verarbeitete Standfuß. Er ist nicht nur unsicher, sondern passt auch überhaupt nicht zur Homogenität des ansonsten so perfekten Komplettpakets."


----------



## Jaze92 (15. November 2014)

JoM79, du nutzt ja den Eizo FG2421.
Du kannst mir vieleicht sagen, ob du dieses Problem nachvollziehen kannst.
Hier die Rezension, aus der ich es erlesen habe und es scheinen viele dieses Problem zu haben:

"er Eizo FG2421 ist eine revolutionärer Monitor. Und zwar weil es der erste Monitor ist, der das Problem der Bewegungsunschärfe an der Wurzel packt. Erstmalig seit dem Ende der CRT-Ära wird wieder geflackert! Diesmal absichtlich um den "Sample and Hold" Effekt - von dem alle LCDs betroffen sind - entgegenzuwirken (hier z.B. gut erklärt: [...]). Zudem gehen sie gleich aufs ganze und setzen ein MVA-Panel ein, das einen viel höheren Kontrast/Schwarzwert mitbringt.

Mein aktueller Monitor ist der Benq XL2420T. Dieser Monitor bringt das proprietäre Nvidia 3D Vision mit, das in zusammenarbeit mit einer Nvidia Grafikkarte die Wiedergabe von 3D am PC ermöglicht. Diese Technik zur Darstellung von 3D-Inhalten basiert auf eine pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung, die sich per sogenanntem "Lightboost Hack" auch für 2D-Inhalte mit 120hz nutzen, was die Bewegungsschärfe massiv verbessert. Seit über einem Jahr nutze ich nun diese Technik und möchte nie wieder ohne. Entsprechend gespannt war ich deshalb auf den Eizo FG2421, weil er diese pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung erstmals nativ anbietet.

Ich habe den Monitor nun getestet und mit der Lightboost-Technik verglichen. Folgende Punkte sind denke ich interessant:

"Turbo 240 vs Lightboost":
Erstmal stelle ich fest, dass die pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung des Eizo sehr gut funktioniert und einen sehr hohen Nutzen bringt. Allerdings ist die Bewegungsschärfe nicht ganz so perfekt wie beim XL2420T + Lightboost-Hack. Im ufo-test [...] sehe ich beim Eizo leichte Nachzieheffekte. Es ist aber deutlich besser als z.B. der XL2420T ohne Lightboost-Hack. In Spielen sehe ich davon wenig. Vielmehr kommt auch beim Eizo sofort das bekannte Lightboost-Gefühl auf. Es ist vielleicht nicht ganz fair zu sagen, dass die Lightboost-Technik hier besser ist. Man muss bedenken, dass der Kontrast beim Eizo um ein vielfaches höher ist (~4500:1 vs ~1000:1) und man deshalb auch leichte graue schlieren auf schwarzem Grund einfach deutlicher sieht. Ein Vorteil des Eizo ist, dass der Bildschirm insgesamt mit einem etwas helleren Bild gefahren werden kann.

Panel:
Der Schwarzwert des MVA-Panels (von Sharp) ist ausgezeichnet. Es war für mich die Hauptmotivation dieses Panel zu kaufen, da ich mit Lightboost schon eine Lösung für das Problem der Bewegungsunschärfe hatte. Es ist das beste Schwarz, was ich je gesehen habe. Der höhere Kontrast macht das Bild sehr viel lebendiger und für mich erhöht dies den Spielspaß deutlich. Was den Schwarzwert angeht wurde ich nicht enttäuscht. Allerdings habe ich mit dem Panel ein anderes Problem und zwar sehe ich in den Ecken blassere Farben. Ich weiss nicht genau ob es mit einer ungleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung oder mit dem MVA-Panel oder mit dem semi-gloss-coating zusammenhängt. Bei einem Schwarzen Testbild sind die Bereiche hell/grau/silbern. Bei einem weissen bild sind die stellen etwas dunkler. Aber auch der Blickwinkel spielt wohl eine rolle. Der Effekt ist unten rechts (Windows-Uhr) und oben links am stärksten. Der Effekt ist stark genug, als dass ich ihn immer wieder bemerke und es stört mich. Ich vermute, dass es von Panel zu Panel unterschiedlich ist und dass man mit etwas weniger Pech dieses Problem nicht hat. Es würde mich interessieren ob andere Käufer dieses Problem auch bemerkt haben. Ich hatte außerdem noch einen toten Pixel.

Inputlag:
Der Inputlag vom Eizo soll bei ca. 15ms liegen, während der XL2420T einen Inputlag von 7ms hat. Ich bin kein "Pro-Gamer" und auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, aber ich finde ich konnte tatsächlich einen "ganz leichten Unterschied" spüren. Schwer zu quantifizieren. Vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein, weil ich vorher wusste das er etwas langsamer sein soll. Da ich keine Pokale gewinnen muss ist dieser Punkt aber für mich nicht ausschlaggebend. Nach einigen Stunden der Nutzung habe ich es nicht mehr gemerkt.

Fazit:
Zusammengefasst denke ich, dass der FG2421 der bessere Monitor ist. Das bisschen mehr Bewegungsunschärfe und Inputlag nehme ich gerne in Kauf, wenn ich dafür so ein exzellentes Schwarz bekomme. Ich schicke den Monitor hauptsächlich wegen der blassen Ecken zurück. Wenn geklärt werden kann, dass das mit den blassen Ecken nicht normal ist, würde ich ggf. einen weiteren Versuch starten und auf ein besseres Panel hoffen. Unter den aktuellen Bedingungen ist mir der Wechsel auf diesen Monitor die 500 € nicht ganz wert.

Alternativen?
Auf dem Horizont des Bildschirm-Marktes sehe ich aktuell keine vergleichbaren Bemühungen. Nvidia bringt demnächst G-Sync heraus, das den Focus auf variable Frameraten legt (die Hz zahl passt sich der Framerate an). Zusätzlich wird es dann den Lightboost-Hack "nativ" im Treiber geben. Für sich genommen toll, allerdings lassen sich diese Techniken nicht kombinieren und lightboost/pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung wäre mir dann wichtiger. Zudem wurden bislang nur TN-Panels mit dieser Technik angekündigt und der Prozess verzögert sich zusätzlich wegen diverser Exklusivrechte-Deals mit Asus in den ersten 6 Monaten. Das ganze funktioniert dann natürlich nur mit Nvidia Grafikkarten.

Die Kombination von MVA-Panel + pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird für eine ganze weile schwer zu toppen sein. Eizo stellt es schon heute zur Verfügung und zwar für alle Grafikkarten. Ich bin sehr dankbar dafür und hoffe dass Eizo dafür belohnt wird und dass sich diese Technik durchsetzt."


----------



## Jaze92 (16. November 2014)

Und falls es unter euch noch welche gibt, die den neuen benq xl2430t getestet haben.. Würde gern eure Meinung dazu hören. Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus


----------



## JoM79 (16. November 2014)

Bitte benutze den Bearbeiten Button.

Zum Thema :
Wenn du auf das Schwarz des Eizo verzichten kannst, dann nimm den LG.
Er ist ein ganzes Stück schneller, billiger und hat mehr Gaming Features.


----------



## aficionado (16. November 2014)

Schließe mich der Frage des Threaderstellers an: ich suche ebenfalls einen Gamingmonitor im Bereich 23" - 24". Meine Kandidaten in der engeren Auswahl wären der Eizo Foris FG2421, Eizo Foris FS2434 und der LG 24GM77-B. Mich würden generell die Erfahrungen mit Eizo's FS2434 hinsichtlich Verwendung mit Egoshootern interessieren. Ein IPS-Panel würde ich aufgrund der frischeren Farben schon sexy finden, wie sieht es da mit den Reaktionszeiten aus?


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Guten Tag ich hätte jetzt mal ne Frage, unzwar muss man die Treiber des Monitors installieren?
Wenn ich dies von der CD versuche kommt: " No INF file could found in the current directory", "Installation failed"


----------



## Atent123 (21. November 2014)

Wozu braucht ein Monitor Treiber?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Monitor Treiber?



Damit Windows weiß was er kann und man diese Funktionen auch benutzen kann.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Also wüsste jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Also wüsste jemand ne Lösung?



Von welchem Monitortreiber reden wir denn überhaupt.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Vom LG 24GM77-B


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Vom LG 24GM77-B



Hast du mal versucht den aus dem Internet zu laden?


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Finde ich Nichts..


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Jaze92 schrieb:


> Finde ich Nichts..



Ok.
Geh mal direkt ins Verzeichnis der CD und öffne den Treiber Ordner.
Da sollte ne inf Datei.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Das wären die einzigen "inf.dateien"
http://puu.sh/cZS9r/474545b433.png


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Müsste die erste datei sein.
Kannst auch im Gerätermanager bei deinem Monitor auf Treiber aktualisieren drücken und lässt dann auf der CD suchen.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Habe ich schon versucht, geht auch nicht


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Hmm komisch das sollte normal gehen.
Der hat doch USB, hast du das angeschlossen?
Beim Eizo musste ich das auch für die Software.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Habe USB angeschlossen, habe bei der anderen inf datei "autorun" rechtklick und dann auf installieren geklickt. Das ging dann. Hat sich aber keine Software ohne Ähnliches installiert. Im Gerätemanager ist immernoch das Unbekannte Gerät. So langsam zweifle ich daran, dass es überhaupt der Monitor ist, der als Unbekannt da steht.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Oder?^^
http://puu.sh/cZVOg/4e71e7326c.png


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Mach mal nen Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und dann Bildschirmauflösung.
Wenn da als Monitor der LG steht ist alles gut normalerweise.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

http://puu.sh/cZWpQ/a24caeed71.png


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Passt doch.


----------



## Jaze92 (21. November 2014)

Nur ich bin mir noch unsicher, was denn nun besser ist. 144Hz Settings oder 120Hz und Motion 240?


----------



## JoM79 (21. November 2014)

Da hilft nur ausprobieren.
Mir tun von diesem 240Hz geflimmer die Augen weh.


----------



## Zerfall385 (22. November 2014)

Ich kann motion 240 gar nicht auswählen  [emoji23]


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Zerfall385 schrieb:


> Ich kann motion 240 gar nicht auswählen  [emoji23]



Hast du den Monitor auf 120Hz stehen?


----------



## Zerfall385 (22. November 2014)

Ne auf 144Hz, aber denke wenn ich ihn auf 120Hz stelle komme ich auf 240?


----------



## JoM79 (22. November 2014)

Du kannst den 240Hz Modus nur bei 120Hz aktivieren.


----------

